# Ruger Mark Pistol Triggers



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

At first arrival, Ruger Mark pistol trigger pull can often have a bit of a heavy feel to the process, especially the much newer Ruger Mark IV version. The trigger design in the Mark IV has a bit different geometry as to how these parts are arranged, so they are not so easy to get a trigger pull weight average of less than 4 pounds. Question those that say they can do it safely.
Yes, I am aware of the trigger* "Performance Kits" * that are available, those that are labeled as *"Accuracy Kits"*, but, these kits do not enhance accuracy, the intention is to reduce trigger pull weight. 

I've read, on several of these internet forums how one poster, who gets around and uses at least four (4) various post names, how he has claimed to get his Ruger Mark IV, after having it sent to Volquartsen Custom to have this Accuracy Kit installed, and then another post where he claims he installed the kit, with the end result being 3 pounds 12 ounces. Then HE went a bit further in reducing the trigger pull weight and ended up with 1.4, 1.5 or 1.7 pounds pull weight, depending on which post you happen to find and read. I have hard copies of all the posts, if only because I was confused about what his actual trigger's pull weight outcome actually was. As I got more interested I copied and printed out hard-copies of his adventures, only because the posts could disappear, and then I would have nothing to try and figure out, just what exactly happened. 
According to NRA Bullseye Rules, no competitor shall compete with a .22 rimfire pistol with a trigger pull measuring less than 2 POUNDS, so why would a steel plate shooter need to have a pull weight less than that?

When I do trigger pull weight reduction, my policy (and this is only MINE) is not to go below 3 pounds for any handgun. When striving to reach the 3 pound goal, I will do an average of 10 trigger pulls on each of my electronic trigger pull weight gauges:








These two are the most accurate gauges I've been able to find, and use. So, if I were to find an average trigger pull weight on a specific pistol, such as a Ruger Mark IV, that one, or both of these gauges recorded as 1.5 pounds, there are going to be readings both above and below that average figure. That's the way averages work. So, could that mean some pull readings were at 1-pound? Certainly. I would call that a very *"unsafe condition"* for any target pistol. Now, for a .22 rimfire caliber benchrest rifle, it would be OK, different circumstances involved. 
With a pistol like the Ruger Mark IV, during the firing, ejection and bolt return process, the bolt returns to battery with a good bit of force, and will most often experience "bolt bounce", whereby the bolt face will bounce backwards slightly until it rests against the breech face proper. Consider how the force and impact of the bolt on the breech face will have an impact on the sear to hammer notch engagement as it would be on a 1.5 pound trigger pull weight, or if the pull weight is under the average at this firing sequence.
I feel there is enough force involved with a returning Mark pistol bolt meeting the back face of the barrel that would jar the sear off the hammer notch, and that chance is NOT worth taking. 



Another one of the "scratch-my-head" subjects involves gun springs and the weight those are rated at. How can every spring for a "one specific use situation" be exactly the very same weight? In other words, do all 8-pound recoil springs work at exactly 8 pounds, or are there tolerances involved here also?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I used to play with my Mark II triggers a bit. I would install set screws for take up and overtravel. I also polished the sear and other trigger parts, I did not mess with springs or massage the sear or hammer.
The results were a very predictable and consistent trigger that was quite safe and easier to shoot accurately than the factory setup.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

^^^Yes, due to the length involved with the disconnector (trigger-bar) on Ruger Mark pistols the initial trigger pull (pre-travel) can be a bit long until the point is reached where creep begins.
Both pre and over travel screws are a big help to make sear to hammer engagement a much quicker recovery:


----------

